# Plasma TV als Monitor?



## dagster (21. Juli 2013)

Moin, ich hab bei nem Freund gesehen das der sich nen Riesen Plasma TV zugelegt hat und diesen auch an den PC anschliest. Damit Spielt oder auch Filme guckt etc. Ich nutze derzeit ein TFT Monitor mit 24 zoll. Und mein TFT passt in sein Plasma etwa 4x rein übertrieben dargestellt.
Allerdings war seine Bild Darstellung z.b von Spielen extrem GEIL! Und dazu noch diese Wahnsins Größe der absolute hammer, da dachte ich mir ich lege mir auch einen zu und habe im Internet geschaut ob ein Plasma als PC Monitor was taugt.

Mein erster eindruck war das viele von den Panasonic Panels geschrieben habe und was mit einbrennung etc für mich erstmal Fach latein, somal die Beiträge mit zunehmenden Alter sprich näher ans Heutige datum immer Positiver wurden von wegen das es sowas wie Einbrennung mitlerweile kaum noch vorhanden ist. Allerdings habe ich nur Threads&Posts aus dem Jahre 2010/11/12 gefunden keinerlei aus 2013 darum hier mal die Frage ist das für mich zu empfehlen ? In der Woche bin ich vielleicht mal so 1-2h H am Spielen Maximum aber viel am Filme schauen etc am Wochenende eigentlich das selbe. Aber wie ich in meiner Kaufberatung für den neuen PC schon erwähnt habe  ich stehe unheimlich auf Extreme Grafik und auf meinem 24er kommt das im gegensatz zu dem Plasma absolut nicht richtig zur Geltung.

Also was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2013)

Das Einbrennen ist heutzutage echt kein Problem mehr. Dazu müsstest du Freitag abends beim Filmschauen schon auf Pause drücken und über's Wochenende wegfahren.
So leistungshungrig und heiß wie früher sind die Geräte auch nicht mehr.

Wenn Fern- und Filmschauen wichtiger als Spielen ist, kannst du das schon machen. 
FullHD sollte das Fernsehgerät haben und einen hohe "echte" Bildfrequenz um Schlieren vorzubeugen.
Die Anschaffungskosten sind halt ungleich höher, als für einen 27" TFT Monitor oder zwei zusätzliche 24er, um zB Eyefinity/NVIDIA Surround zu nützen.

Mmmh, eine Kombination aus großen Fernsehern und Surround sieht so aus. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld lediglich ein kleiner Ausschnitt, die Welt aber viel größer ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn man den Plasma nur zum Spielen verwendet dann ist das "Einbrennen" eher weniger ein Problem.

Außer man spielt immer das gleiche Game - dann kann es sein das sich z.B. das Interface irgendwann abzeichnet.
Plasmafernseher - Bild wegen Nintendo Wii eingebrannt, was nun ??? (zelda skyward sword, Einbrennen)
Solche Threads gibts noch zu Genüge im Netz - auch bei aktuellen Plasmas ist das Einbrennen noch immer ein Problem.
Die Zeitspanne bis sich irgendwann etwas einbrennt ist allerdings seit den Anfangstagen der Plasmas um ein vielfaches Angestiegen.

Fürs Surfen und Arbeiten sollte man keinen Plasma verwenden, da sich dort Teile des Bildes eigentlich niemals verändern.


----------



## dagster (21. Juli 2013)

Also Surfen im Algemeinen tue ich wenig, und bei mir auf dem Desktop is eigentlich immer was los wie schon erwähnnt wenn ich am PC bin Spiele ich etwas oder Gucke Filme. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen das das eine wichtiger ist als das andere für mich  ich tue beides etwa 50/50. Also es soll schon ein großer sein.  N TFT wollt ich nicht schonwieder haben, den hab ich jetzt bereits und die Qualität kann mit Plasma einfach nicht mithalten voralem das Erlebnis  wenn man z,b Spielt und guckt da auf ein Bildschirm der Bombe Farben hat wie Plasma etc und dann wieder n TFT naja..

Also Ich Danke für die Antworten, würde mich aber über mehr Freuen. Auch über Vorschläge  da ich nicht weis auf was ich da genau achten muss. Was ich nun aufgeschnappt habe ist  Reaktionszeit <5 MS und hohe Bild Frequenz, die frage ist nu was is da Hoch?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2013)

jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, aber kannst du nicht beide zusammen nutzen? DasProblem dürfte ja nur der Raum sein, weniger dir Technik


----------



## dagster (21. Juli 2013)

Das hatte ich wohl vor. jedoch frage ich daher weil ich eben sowas noch nie selber hatte also Plasma und da wollt ich halt wissen ob das im bereich des möglichen wäre und was für welche ich in betracht zielen kann. Daher ja der Thread in Kaufberatung, als laie hab ich absolut keine Ahnung davon und ich wollte nicht unbedingt 500-600€ oder je nachdem wie viel sowas kostet für etwas ausgeben was ich nach nem jahr wieder wegschmeisen kann weils den geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2013)

dagster schrieb:


> Also Ich Danke für die Antworten, würde mich aber über mehr Freuen. Auch über Vorschläge  da ich nicht weis auf was ich da genau achten muss. Was ich nun aufgeschnappt habe ist  Reaktionszeit <5 MS und *hohe Bild Frequenz*, die frage ist nu was is da Hoch?


 
Soweit mir bekannt gibts keine Plasma-TVs mit mehr als 60Hz Eingangsfrequenz.
Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren Belehren


----------



## dagster (21. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt gibts keine Plasma-TVs mit mehr als 60Hz Eingangsfrequenz.
> Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren Belehren


Ne offensichtlich gibs da welche bis zu 600 hz


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2013)

dagster schrieb:


> Ne offensichtlich gibs da welche bis zu 600 hz


 
Du weißt aber schon das das nur durch den TV berechnete Zwischenbilder sind oder 
Die maximale Eingangsfrequenz im PC-Modus ist weiterhin nur 60Hz.

Diese "Zwischenbildfunktion" wird erstens nur aktiviert wenn 25/50 Hz anliegen - also im TV oder Video-Betrieb.
Und zweitens - selbst wenn sie im 60Hz Betrieb funktionieren würde - wäre damit an Spielen nicht zu denken 

Nicht böse sein - aber bevor du dir einen neuen Fernseher (als Monitorersatz) gönnst solltest du dich ein wenig in die Materie einarbeiten bevor du dir etwas kaufst was sich im Nachhinein - für deinen Anwendungsfall - als Fehlkauf herausstellt.
Denn hoher Kontrast und "geile Farben" sind nicht alles.
Nicht im TV/DVD/BR-Betrieb, noch weniger beim Spielen und schon gar nicht wenn das Teil auch teilweise als "normaler" Monitor für Surfen etc. herhalten soll.


----------



## dagster (22. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie verstehe ich dein Post nicht oder der Post wiederspricht dem was ich bisher gelesen habe.


> Nicht im TV/DVD/BR-Betrieb, noch weniger beim Spielen und schon gar nicht wenn das Teil auch teilweise als "normaler" Monitor für Surfen etc. herhalten soll.


Daraus lese ich das ein Plasma TV nicht fürs TV/DVD/Spiele geeignet ist was wiederrum wiedersprüchlich ist.
Nehmen wir nur mal den http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BMKEQ0W/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=home-theater
 da wird damit geworben das der sowas alles kann.

Und noch ne kleinigkeit:


> Nicht böse sein - aber bevor du dir einen neuen Fernseher (als Monitorersatz) gönnst solltest du dich ein wenig in die Materie einarbeiten bevor du dir etwas kaufst was sich im Nachhinein - für deinen Anwendungsfall - als Fehlkauf herausstellt.


Gerade deshalb bin ich hier in Kaufberatung weil ich eben hoffe das jemand schon Erfahung hat und diese mit mir teilen kann.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2013)

Ich meinte das Kontrast und "Farbenprächtigkeit" nicht alles ist.
Ebenso wichtig ist
- Leistungsaufnahme (aktuelle 60" LED-TVs haben meist eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme unter 100W) 
- geringere Spiegelung bei Tageslicht (Plasmas haben zu 99% eine extrem spiegelnde Glasscheibe und spiegeln deswegen extrem)
- geringe Schaltzeiten /Reaktionszeiten

Natürlich "kann" jeder Plasmaschirm auch fürs Gamen/Surfen verwendet werden.
Allerdings sind Plasmas nicht dafür ausgelegt.

Nun zu dem von dir verlinkten Plasma-Schirm:
- Wie groß ist das Zimmer in dem der TV stehen soll? Denn 60" sind schon extrem groß
- Wie weit sitzt du beim Spielen davon weg?
- Was willst du spielen?
- Verwendest du den TV oft tagsüber oder bei seitlichem Lichteinfall?
- Brauchst du den ganzen Schnickschnack wie die SmartTV-Funktion wenn du eh deinen PC anschließen willst?


----------



## dagster (22. Juli 2013)

Jetzt kommen wir der sache näher Danke 
Der Verlinkte ist ein Beispiel hab den einen grad nicht gefunden wo geworben wird mit surfen etc.
Ich denke ich bin ein einzel Fall denn wie du oben geschrieben hast "Geile Farben" schöner kontrast etc ist nicht alles. Das mag für 99% der user hier stimmen für mich nicht. Für mich ist Grafik das wichtigste, das Spiel kann echt 0815 töte den und den bliblablu sein  kann von allen "Gaming" zeitschriften mit  benotung 6 sein mir egal, wenn die Grafik Boomt spiele ich es. Um es klar zu sagen ich wäre sogar bereit 2000€ hinzulegen wenn mir dafür ein erst klassiger TV hingestellt wird der einfach nur gestochen scharfe bilder Liefert und eben eine Qualität worin man sich verlieren kann.

So nur um das geklärt zu haben, darum hab ich das hier gemacht ich suche den 1% darum hab ich den Thread hier in Beratung aufgemacht ich suche nicht irgendt ein Plasma sondern den der mir das Ermöglicht.

N Kumpel von mir hat nen änlich großen glaub er hat nen 129cm Plasma und wenn der damit PS3 spielt dann fällt mir die kinlade runter so geil sieht das aus.

Des zimmer ist etwa 7x5 groß also meter der Plasma sollte denke ich direkt neben das Fenster  hab da ne recht große fläche wo derzeit auch mein 24er monitor steht.
Bei meinem Monitor sitze ich etwa 50cm - 1m weg 
Was ich Spiele sowas wie Crysis (alle teile) League of Legends,Prototype ,des neue Spiel Dark, ist unterschiedlich das worauf ich grad lust habe.
Wann genau ich den verwende hängt von meinem Arbeitszeiten ab.

Nein ich brauch den ganzen Schnick schnack nicht, mir reicht FULL HD , mit nem HDMI anschluss min 52 Zoll 3D eventuell noch der 2D zu 3D konverter ansonsten brauch ich nichts.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2013)

dagster schrieb:


> Für mich ist Grafik das wichtigste, das Spiel kann echt 0815 töte den und den bliblablu sein  kann von allen "Gaming" zeitschriften mit  benotung 6 sein mir egal, wenn die Grafik Boomt spiele ich es.


 
Dann solltest du aber eher fürs Spielen einen guten Gaming-Monitor mit schnellen Schaltzeiten und einem geringen Input-Lag (24-27") bevorzugen.
Am besten einen mit 120/144Hz - sofern der PC potent genug ist in vielen Spielen genug Leistung zu bringen.


----------



## dagster (22. Juli 2013)

Kannst du einen Empfehlen der an die Qualität von Plasma ranreicht? Und was PC angeht hab ich hier im Form ein Intel zusammenstellen lassen der kann denk ich gut mit den Muskeln spielen ^^


----------

